# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team مساعدة :  مشكلة في تثبيت البوكس z3x جيتاج

## basharadd

السلام عليكم اخواني اشتريت بوكس جديد ايزي جيتاج ولكن تثبيته تظهر لي هذه المشكلة فرجاءا ساعدوني في حل هذه المشكلة

----------

